# Doing my research



## imafry (Feb 16, 2008)

I want to build a saltwater tank, but I need to save up AND do my proper research first. I currently have a 20g freshwater, and have been maintaining it nicely for a bit now, but we really are into the more brightly colored and agressive fish. Things we are looking at are:
Snowflake Eel
Clown/Humu Picasso Triggerfish
Puffer of some sort

All are carnivores and agressive, and none can fit in the others' mouth, and they match up on the combatablility chart, so we are thinking those are a good mix. One of each. For cleaners I am looking at the following:
Bumblebee snail
Nassarius Snail
Electric Blue Hermit Crab
Peppermint Shrimp
Pistol Shrimp

Now, those ones I know some of them (or all) will be targets for the puffer and the eel, but they are cheap enough that I don't mind having to replace them if they get chomped up. Obviously though, I am not an expert and could be overlooking some much better cleaners for an agressive tank. 

We aren't going to do any corals. I was thinking a 75G tank with sand and live rock.

Suggestions are lovely. Also, I want to be sure that I get the proper filters and things, so suggestions on the hardware would be appreciated as well. Water changes are no biggie, I don't mind a little work. I really enjoy my tank now and see them as pets, not decoration.

Thanks in advance. Any other suggestions on compatible fish would be great too - we are open to other options.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

So you are doing a FOWLR. Got it.

A Clown Trigger will get way too big for a 75 gallon tank. 150 gallons is minimum for him. The Picasso might work. The Picasso will get decently aggresive in a 75G though. If I were you, I would shoot for a 90+ gallon tank. Also, the Eel will have the potential of reaching 3 feet long. Again, a 75 might be too small for him as well. They would both eat all inverts.

I personally think puffers should be in specie-only tanks. They are very messy eaters, and can be unpredicatble at times.

A like 20-30 gallon sump would help tremendously in a tank fo that size. Look up sumps on google. Most will tell you how to make one, as they are expensive pre-made.


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

all of those looks good for a 75 gallon tank with one problem

if your keeping the humu or lots of other trigger fish you gotta be prepared to get all those 15-25 dollar shrimp eaten up. they eat alot of inverts and corals

as for puffers maybe a saddle puff
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=247

or a blue dot puff
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=232

if your feeling crazy why not try a volitan eventualy 

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=279


----------



## imafry (Feb 16, 2008)

Ooh I love the blue dot puffer, I will have to put that on my list. 

So since the inverts will be eaten, what types of "cleaner" fish/inverts can I use?


----------

